# Frog in Quarantine Looking Thin



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all,
Sorry if this is a redundant post, but I did a quick search and didn't find an answer. I recently received a pair of thumbs that I have been keeping in quarantine. I received the pair on May 5th. When I got them they both looked reasonably plump and have remained so for the most part since. More recently, I've noticed one of them looking pretty thin. At first I wasn't worried because the shape of the frogs seem to fluctuate according to how recently they've eaten, however this one seems to be getting thinner.

By in large, I feed them everyday, occasionally I miss a day being out of town. The two are in one of the large (190 oz I believe) deli containers, with sphag, leaf litter, a few film containers and some small leafy plants. I see the thinner frog eat occasionally, but it clearly isn't eating as much as the other frog. The frog in question here doesn't appear to be lethargic or anything, which is a good sign, but I'm wondering what I should do next. I've contacted Dr. Frye regarding getting fecals done, and am waiting for a response. Should I just keep a close eye on the little guy? Should I separate them and put the frog in question into a different QT setup? I've watched as best I can, and I haven't seen any aggression, but I can't be sure. 

Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd suggest removing the thinner one to his own QT tank as soon as you can. Even if you haven't seen the aggression, it sounds like there's definitely something going on. If he's just sick, you wouldn't want your healthy happy frog to get whatever he's got either. 

Good Luck. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I really appreciate it. That's what I was planning on doing, but wasn't sure if that would result in more stress. Do you think I should just put it in a different 190 oz container, separate from his companion? Or do you recommend something smaller, or something with opaque walls for more security?

Does anyone else have any thoughts/recommendations?

Thanks again!


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Ben,

You can look on Dr.Frye site and get the address so that you can just send it off. Make sure to double check but I think the office is closed on Wed. So you may want to send it so the package isn't delivered on that day. But otherwise I think 190oz container will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

leave the thin frog in the current qt container and move the healthy looking frog into the new one. That will be less stressful for the weaker frog.


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

I would definitely separate them immediately. JL Exotics has a great suggestion regarding moving the plump frog to the new quarantine. The only other comment I would make is feed the smaller frog a few times a day with very small amounts of fruit flies to keep the supplements fresh. When they eat less they are more at risk for nutritional deficiency.

Wishing you the best with your frog, please let us know how things are going and how the fecals etc turn out.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are great suggestions, I will do them ASAP. Thanks much for the responses. I'll be sure to keep you updated.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, a little update. I separated the two frogs, and put the fatter frog in it's own container, leaving the thin one in the original container. It's still looking pretty thin unfortunately although the other frog is still fine. I haven't seen it eat much really. I have been trying feeding it only a few flies at a time a few times a day, without too much success. Just a few minutes, I dropped a few in, one at a time, basically right in front of the frog. It ate the first one immediately, then, the second and third, it basically just ignored. When they dropped in, it looked in their direction and looked like it was going to follow/eat them, but then it just sort of stopped, and the flies wandered away. The frog is still moving around and doesn't appear lethargic, but is clearly too thin. I'm not totally sure what the issue is, any thoughts?


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts? Why would a thin frog seem generally uninterested in fruit flies?


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello,

I am sorry that your frog is uninterested in eating. i am a beginner frogger and what I have read is illness or stress can cause lack of appetite. 

It sounds like your environment is well planned and that only one frog is having issues. The only other thing I would consider is following up with the person you bought them from to make sure you are feeding the same type of food items. 

I hope things improve.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont know why the frog can be thinner unless he got sick and is eating lesser then normal over time its catching up to him due to getting sick at some point befor during or after shipping.. but quaretine should be very basic and standard i use what ever is available always clean it befor recieving animals and then i just lay down paper towel and plastic vines and call it a day. the vines are easily soaked and cleaned for re use next time. the key to quarentine is to use less so if something did happen you can rule out things in the tank. alot of the time i get pums or thums and i run out of plastic vines i lay down leaf litter after i boil it and cool it and a cocohut also boiled. this way if you get frogs and they get sick or die in quarentine you can rule out that you did something ( in most cases )


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Im dealing with this at the time, I got two pumilio from a source and they are both very skinny. They wouldnt even eat the FF's I offered, I put a leaf of springtails in the qt container and they went to town on them. Ive noticed that they are more active. Yesterday I offered them some dusted termites and they also ate those with no problem. My normal feeding days are Mon,Wed,Fri...But I feed them a little bit in between and they seem to be doing very well.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies and suggestions. I don't have any springtails currently, but I can probably get some tomorrow, so maybe I'll try that. If anyone here is in the Chicago area and has some extra springtails, I would consider buying them, otherwise I'll have to wait until tomorrow to stop by Pete's.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd use springtails myself, keep it alittle warmer and possible a spray/soak with a pedyalite solution if you were really worried. Low light, less stress, you have done your best


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of the good suggestions everyone. I was able to get a hold of some springtails yesterday, and the frog seems much less intimidated by them; it started devouring them immediately upon they're being introduced to it's tank. I also added some extra leaf litter which seems to have added to its sense of security. It's still looking slender, but it is improved over a day or two ago, so hopefully it continues to rebound!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Since he is eating the springtails, you want to put lots in there. When you have the viv you will be moving them into, very very good idea to seed with springtails. Melanos are smaller ffs and hopefully you are using those to feed this little one. Always always dust. Daily feeding is very very very important with little guys too -


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

For further clarification, with the future melanos fed, you may want to get "wingless" varieties too for starters especially if the frog is small. Even the "jumpers' with wings are sometimes too much for a small frog to get a handle on.
B.


----------

